# Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr das



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

ich war mal wieder am Sa im Baumarkt und natürlich wie immer zu den Fischen geschaut.

Dort werden nun auch Koi Mix angeboten 8-10 cm und die *Fachberater* meinen es sei kein Problem die zu vorhandenen Goldfischen einzusetzten ... die brauchen ja auch nur 1000L pro Koi. ... 

Na ja, dass Goldies viel Krankheitsresitenter sind und dadurch vielleicht schon eine Infektion haben könnten und dann den neu gekauften Koi töten könnten ist den Fachberatern vielleicht nicht bewusst - ebenso die besondere Anforderung an die Koi Haltung.


Das brachte mich auf die Idee, mal bei euch nachzufragen.

 - hält jemand Goldies/ andere Fische mit Kois zusammen ?

- hält jemand Kois in einem Naturteich ohne BA ?

- wieviele Kois haltet ihr so in wieviel L ?


----------



## Daniteich (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

Hallo Ralf,

wir haben jetzt aktuell unsere 6 goldis aus dem teich entfernt und an bekannte verschenkt. so das aktuell 2 schleierschwänze und ein shubumkin sich den teich mit den koi teilen.
uns waren die goldfische währen der aktuellen laichzeit den koi gegenüber zu aggressiv .. 
das liebesleben kann heftig sein .. aber 7 gegen 1 war uns zuviel.
dazu kam die angst das hybriden entstehen könnten. wenn doch per zufall nachwuchs entstehen sollte sollen es doch koi sein  
ansonsten ging das zusammenleben der koi und goldis aber sehr problemlos.
man sagt das man für jeden Koi 1000 ltr wasser haben sollte ... wenn sie kleiner sind brauchen die aber sicher weniger  

lg dani


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Fische im Baumarkt kaufe (man liest immer wieder von kranken Tieren), halte ich KOI mit Fischen in einem Teich, nicht der ideale Koiteich, aber funktioniert mit der Technik ganz gut.
1ster KOI 5000, jeder weitere KOI 1000 Liter


----------



## frido (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Ja, so lautet die Faustregel! Allerdings glaube ich, das hier auch oft übertrieben wird. Eine zu 100 % artgerechte Haltung läßt sich in einem Gartenteich/ Koiteich ehh nicht realisieren-daher bin ich der Meinung, das ein Koi durchaus auch mit weniger Wasser gut klarkommt, vorausgesetzt-alle Wasserparameter stimmen. (was natürlich eine effektive Filterung voraussetzt) 
Als ich am Wochenende beim Chinamann essen war, staunte ich nicht schlecht-er hatte dort in einem 400 liter Aquarium insgesamt 6 Koi (25-30 cm) und etliche kleinere Goldfische untergebracht. Die Fische stießen beim Schwimmen schon zusammen-trotzdem machten sie einen gesunden, aktiven Eindruck und laut dem Oberchinesen sind die Fische seit einem Jahr in dem Becken und es gab noch keine Todesfälle zu beklagen. Im Gegenteil-"...die Koikalpfen sind seitdem sogal übel 10 cm gewachsen..."

Ich will mit diesem Beispiel hier natürlich nicht sagen, das eine Koihaltung unter diesen Bedingungen in irgend einer Weise akzeptabel oder zu empfehlen wäre-aber die "Mindestanforderungen" an einen Koiteich halte ich doch für etwas übertrieben. Ich weiß, das die meisten hier anderer Meinung sind, aber dafür ist ja ein Forum da...


----------



## CrimsonTide (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

nun, ich bin eher konträrer meinung ... wenn schon ein nicht natürliches becken, dann lieber mehr platz pro fisch als weniger! sicher muss man gut filtern, aber ich finde, dass man sich gerade im winter bei einem eng besetzten teich sicher leichter probleme einhandelt.

ich würde die regel eher mit 10.000 l für den ersten und dann 1.000 l für jeden weiteren koi sehen!


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Ich denke, das kommt auch immer auf die Größe der Fische an. 
Die einen füttern alle 3-4 Tage mal ein wenig und die Fische sind erst in 5 Jahren so groß wie manch anderer KOI in 2 Jahren wird.
Andere füttern 4-5x täglich Portionen von sonstwas und die KOI wachsen enorm.
Meine persönliche Meinung: KOIs die selten gefüttert werden und mit der Zeit wachsen haben a) eine super schnittige Form und b) sind gesünder ... aber wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung.
Zudem ist die Anforderung an einen Filter nicht mehr diesselbe, wenn man wenig bzw. in Maßen zufüttert. 
Ich habs jetzt selbst mal ausprobiert und nur alle 3 Tage gefüttert, eine Hand voll. Ergebnis: Alle Fadenalgen im Filter - der Rest löst sich gerade auf^^


----------



## Uschi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Ich halte 5 große Kois plus 4 kleine Kois mit einem Restbestand an Goldis zusammen, hatte noch keine Probleme, ich füttere alle 3 Tage, habe die Kois von Privatzüchtern


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Hallo zusammen,

immer wieder lese ich hier: meine Kois sind ja noch so klein, da passen doch viel mehr in meinen Teich!
Und immer wieder verstehe ich dieses Argument nicht.
Natürlich kann man in 10.000 L eine ganze Menge von 5cm-Fischen halten...aber ich dachte immer, dass Koikarpfenhalter die Ruhe weg haben und die Geduld abzuwarten, bis ihre drei oder vier Karpfen die Größe erreicht haben, die sie sich vielleicht mal erträumt haben.

So hört sich diese Diskussion für mich eher nach Spiegelkarpfenteich an: wenn die Fische eine gewisse Größe erreicht haben müssen sie weg...schon allein aus dem Grund, weil der Teich nicht groß genug ist.

Klasse (und gute Haltungsbedingungen) statt Masse...so stell ich mir einen Koikarpfenteich vor.

petra


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Ich will nen "gefällt mir" Knopf, aber bitte ohne Facebook 

Ich habe 9 KOI drin, großer (riesiger, Teich ist in Planung.
Ich habe noch ne Idee für meinen jetzigen, aber bin mal gespannt, was Ihr dazu sagt.
Muss ich gleich mal zusammenschreiben.


----------



## frido (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Das die Fische wachsen steht ja außer Frage-und wer in einen 6000 liter Teich dreißig 10 cm lange Koi´s einsetzt braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er in ein paar Jahren Probleme bekommt. Aber 4-5 Fische kann so ein Teich problemlos vertragen. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist das Futter-wie bereits gesagt, wer seinen Fischen mäßig zufüttert belastet das biologische Gleichgewicht wesentlich weniger, hat gesündere Fische und hemmt auch das zügellose und völlig unnatürliche schnelle Wachstum. Man sollte sich vor Augen halten, das qualitativ hochwertiges Koifutter aufgrund seiner Inhaltsstoffe ein unnatürlich schnelles Wachstum fördert. Geschuldet daraus, das die meisten Koiliebhaber große, beeindruckende Fische in ihrem Teich haben wollen-reagiert der Futtermittelhersteller und bringt Protein- und Eiweißhaltiges Futter an den Mann, das ein schnelles Wachstum begünstigt. Auch hat jeder Fisch andere genetische Vorraussetzungen und die wenigsten Koi´s bringen es selbst unter "optimalen Bedingungen" auf 85-90 cm Länge!  Auch aus natürlichen Gewässern ist bekannt, das z.B. Karpfen unter optimalen Lebensbedingungen und Nahrungsverhältnissen durchaus mal die Metermarke oder die 25 kg Grenze knacken können. In nähstoffärmeren Gewässern bekommt man kaum mal einen Fisch an die Angel, der trotz hohen Alters länger als 50 cm wird-und trotzdem sind die Fische gesund und fit. 
Außerdem sollten mal alle Profi Koiteichbetreiber darüber nachdenken, inwieweit ein viereckiges Becken mit steilen Wänden, ohne Flachzonen und Pflanzen und glasklarem Wasser den natürlichen Lebensverhältnissen eines Cypriniden entspricht-nämlich gar nicht! Der einzigste Grund für diese Bauweise ist, das man hierdurch ein großes Wassevolumen auf relativ geringer Grundfläche erreicht. 

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch-ich möchte auch niemand zu nahe treten und ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem mit denjenigen, die diese Teichform betreiben. (mein geplanter Teich sieht ähnlich aus und verfügt auch auf drei Seiten über steile Teichwände)
Ich empfinde es nur ein wenig "doppelmoralig", auf der einen Seite Fische in Teichen zu halten, die ihren natürlichen Lebensgewohnheiten in keiner Weise entsprechen und auf der anderen Seite keine Kompromisse kennen, wenn Koi´s in Teichen gehalten werden, die nicht mind. 10-15.000 l fassen.


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Mensch ... der gefällt mir Knopf ist noch immer nicht implementiert worden 

Man muss seinen Teich halt im Auge behalten ... ich halte auch nichts von 2m tiefen Wänden, auch, wenn es großes Volumen schafft. Selbiges erreicht man leicht mit mehr m², aber genau da ist das Problem. Nicht alle haben 10.000m² Grundstück.

Koiteiche in dieser Form zu bauen ... woher kommt das eigentlich? 
Was spricht gegen "normale" Teichform mit 2-3-4 Tiefstellen von 2m oder mehr?

Man muss einfach mit gesunden Menschenverstand bei der Sache bleiben und den Teich beobachten. Überbesatz rächt sich ziemlich zügig, entweder durch Krankheiten (Baumarkt Koi ... ich will nicht alle schlechtreden, aber oftmals trifft dies leider zu) oder eben durch versagende Filteranlagen.


----------



## robsig12 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> immer wieder lese ich hier: meine Kois sind ja noch so klein, da passen doch viel mehr in meinen Teich!
> Und immer wieder verstehe ich dieses Argument nicht.
> ...





Ja Petra, das sehe ich genau so. 

Ich würde es tunlichst vermeiden, den Reich über zu besetzen.Da gibt es nur Probleme.

Gefüttert wird bei mir aber täglich, und auch gut gefiltert. Die sollen ja für den Winter was auf den Rippen haben. Da gibt es dann schon mal 4-5 Monate nicht sehr viel zu fressen.


----------



## frido (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

@Doc: so sehe ich das auch! 

Optisch sieht ein Teich, wie du ihn beschreibst auch viel natürlicher und in meinen Augen auch schöner aus. (was sicher eine Geschmacksache ist). Das Platzproblem ist wohl der Grund. Ich habe leider auch nur sehr begrenzt Platz zur Verfügung-habe mich aber nun doch gegen eine vierte steile Wand entschieden, um dort eine Pflanzenzone einzurichten. Obwohl ich dadurch bestimmt 3 qm Volumen verliere, glaube ich, das der Teich den Fischen dadurch etwas mehr "Lebensqualität" bietet und den Volumenverlust mehr als wett macht! Der Teich wird fertiggestellt ca. 7000-8000 liter Wasser fassen und soll mit 4-5 Koi besetzt werden-keine weiteren Fische! Ich glaube fest daran, das es funktionieren wird und ich den Tieren einen vernünftigen Lebensraum schaffen kann.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

Hier mal was zum Wachstum: http://www.koi-hobby.ch/koiwachstum.0.html

ob diese Zahlen real bei uns zur Orientierung ok sind 

nach 2 Jahren schon 40cm zu erreichen ist schon heftig


----------



## cpt.nemo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Also, wenn ich meine nur jeden 3.Tag füttern würde, ständen sie an der Terassentüre und würden klopfen. Oder eine Demo im Garten organisieren.
Ich hab so ein Exemplar, das nach 2 Jahren schon 40 cm hat. Oh je, wo soll das noch hinführen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

na zu sowas



> Dieser Riesenkoi hat sich in einem See Südfrankreichs getummelt, wiegt knapp 14 Kilo und war schon vor seinem Fang öfter mal gesichtet worden


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

dass der nur 14 kg haben würde, könnte ich nicht glauben


----------



## Zander35 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

Hi,


> - hält jemand Kois in einem Naturteich ohne BA?


Ja,ich habe zu den Karpfen,Amur,Tolstolob usw.(und auch __ Giebel\Karauschen) 3 Koi.
Der Teich hat keinen Filter,keine Folie o.Ä.,nur ein Abflußrohr.Frischwasserzufluß ist aber gegeben.
Der Teich ist nährstoffreich,und Algenblüten treten daher öfters auf,aber die Koi (wie die anderen Fische) fühlen sich,so wie ich das sehe,wohl.
Ich vertrete auch die Meinung,das es sicher nicht falsch ist,den Koi(die ja eigentlich nur Farbkarpfen sind) Schlamm,in dem sie nach Naturnahrung wühlen können sowie Wasserpflanzen für geeignete Laichhilfe zu bieten.
Ich sehe durch die Wassertrübung die Fische natürlich nicht rund um die Uhr,aber es ist immer wieder schön,bei der Fütterung plötzlich einen orangen\gelben Fisch zu sehen,und seine edlen Bewegungen beobachten zu können.
Wie gesagt........das ist meine Meinung.
Habe aber trotdem große Achtung vor so manchem Koihalter.
LG,
Martin


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr *

hier ein Video von einem Koiquäler 1300L und 6 Koi


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*

Hallo Ralf,

besonders die Gitter über den Becken sind sehr schön und auch passend
Der Koiknast.  Aber die Fische werden sicherlich ebenso wachsen und gedeihen wie die in dem weiter oben genannten Chinesenaquarium. Wenn Wachsen der einzige Maßstab ist...ach, geht es den Masthähnchen gut
petra


----------



## willi1954 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Koiverkauf im Baumarkt und co. / Koi und Goldies zusammen halten - wie macht ihr*



cpt.nemo schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich meine nur jeden 3.Tag füttern würde, ständen sie an der Terassentüre und würden klopfen. Oder eine Demo im Garten organisieren.
> Ich hab so ein Exemplar, das nach 2 Jahren schon 40 cm hat. Oh je, wo soll das noch hinführen.



und das bei 8000l Teich ?


----------

